# How to make a printer wireless using a Linksys router



## kitcxtkat (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm trying to move my printer across the room and not run wires across my living room. So I bought a Linksys Broadband router. They told me at Best Buy it would be simple set-up. I have an HP Officejet 6310. Any suggestions?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You'll need a wireless print server, something like this: http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=313. Exact model will depend on whether your printer supports parallel, USB, or is strictly a network printer. Check with the manufacturer's specs to make sure your printer is properly support, some printers don't work fully with some server boxes.


----------

